# What is your favorite GSD color and coat type?



## mehpenn (May 22, 2006)

I've never really been a fan of the long coat GSD's..... but then again, they're just not very popular around here. I think they're beautiful dogs, but my choice would have to be the shorter coat.

My favorite color would have to be either dark sable or black and silver.
What about you guys?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Dark sable stock coat.

Though I can't say it won't shed, alot. At least it doesn't get tangled and generally the briars and stickers don't catch too badly.


----------



## cagirl (Apr 17, 2010)

I like the bi color the more black the better but not solid black


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Of course my favorite is a long-coat dark sable, because that's what my sweet little Shasta is...but that's not to say I wouldn't want a long-coat black and red puppy from Litter 3, Ivy and Boss...


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I like all coats and colors.lol. But for some reason I really want a Long coat Black and Red GSD and a Silver sable short coat.


----------



## guitarest (Jun 22, 2005)

I love Black and tan, have had long hair and short hair pups. White by far is the most difficult to take care of it gets everywhere when they shed. My newest family member is sable; its something new for us.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Red and black regular coat (long coats just are not GSD like to me, although they are pretty).

Of course our current boy is mostly black with some tan.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

My two favorites are long hair livers and black sable stock coats.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I love them all! But in saying that I LOVE Bi-colours and after seeing some long coats on here, I am partial to them now!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Stock coat but a longer haired stock coat.

Dark sable is my favorite and then it's solid black, red sable and then bi-color.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I gravitate towards the dark dogs,,black sables/bicolors, love the looks of a long coat, but don't want to deal with all that coat,,so shorter stock coats


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

All black stock coat would be my fav.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Black sable with lots of black running down the legs with toe penciling is my favorite, then the bi-color. 
Blanket back, anything dark! I love the long coat, but Kacie will be my only one.
I do like the red sable too.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I love them all, but I guess my favorite is the white long hair.


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

I love the Black and Red long coats (true red, not just tan; like Cassidy's Mom's Keefer :wub: ) I also LOVE the black sables, the darker the better. One day I would love to own a Black and Red West German Showline (long coat) and a Black Sable Working line (long coat or stock coat). Of course they would HAVE to have excellent temperaments too. 

I have nothing against the other colors, I just wouldn't want to own them.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I also like white.lol


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

i love them all, but we're partial to sable short hair


----------



## wildwolf60 (Apr 13, 2001)

Prefer darker faces, not completely dark, but the red and black standard markings with the short coat- of course i love the ones I have! Like the darker sables too!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Black and Tan...the color of my Jake.


----------



## ISABELLA'S MOM (Jul 26, 2010)

I know the pic is small but can anyone tell me what color my girl is? And yes I know black and tan, but what is the proper name for it? If you can't see it good she is all black on her back and tail and has tan on all for legs and on her chest, around her face and on her ears.


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

My fave is the blanket back richly colored black/tans, esp. with a dark mask. 
Dark sables are beautiful, and I think I like them as much as the blanket backs. 
Bicolors are up there on my list. And I think my panda is pretty beautiful, but I prefer the darker coated ones like mine than the light ones. 
Stock coat is my fave. The long haired look pretty, but I prefer a stock or plush coat.
I can't pick one. If I had the time, space, money... I could collect them all. 

Heather,
It's too soon to tell your pups color. It will change. Ask again in 6 months or so. Better yet, what do the parents look like?


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Black sables.

I just :wub: them.

I'm also partial to the bi-colored. Love those dark dogs.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

blk&tan, blk&red.

stock coat but on the plushy side (if plush/plushy
is correct).


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

I like the standard coats, but have seen some really gorgeous long coats as well. I also prefer black & red. Isn't funny how we all have our favorite "looks", as long as it's a GSD?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Dark/Black sable stock coat here as well.

Then red sables, blacks, red/black and tan/black and then bi-colours. I like the stock coats and although I think the long haired GSD's are cute, I just couldn't imagine all that brushing I would have to do!


----------



## Mick (Jun 2, 2010)

Really I like all of them but my favorites are the Silver Sable and Bi Colour Black and Silver. Followed closley by the the Bi Color Back and Tan and Red Sables. Then the pure black sables, pure blacks, and pure whites. I prefer the standard coat but the long coat looks good also.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

When I first came to this board, the ONLY color I wanted was a blanket black & tan. Now I fully admit, that color still makes my heart melt and I would totally want that color... very dark, almost bicolor... if I could have it from a responsible, trustworthy breeder and West German working lines. But now I like bicolors and dark sables almost as much, and would even go for a medium sable if it was the right pup. Stock coat.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

I love, love, love, GSDs with contrast. Black and red or tan with mostly black, and a DARK face! The darker pattern the better and I like the medium length stock coat.


----------



## SylvieUS (Oct 15, 2009)

Love them all, but I'm a 'classic' kinda girl...I'm partial to the very classic look black and tan or black and reds, stock coat. The "traditional' "what you think of when you think "German Shepherd"

-Yvonne


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Black sables and Bi color for me. not a fan of long coats to much hair


----------



## Baby Byron (Aug 20, 2002)

Y'all know what I'm gonna say, right?   

Long coats, Red & Black and Solid Blacks. Had three gorgeous solid black long coats and everybody else has been Red & Black (mostly due to how rare solid black long coats pop in litters...).

Yep, I'm Ana and I'm a coatie fan!  

Cheers!


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2009)

Solid black, like mine! Then black or red sable - the darker, the better. Followed by the West German showline red and black - rich color. I thnk Lies' dogs are just gorgeous, if I were stepping away from the blacks, I might be interested in their lines.

Standard coat. Have always had the more coated herding dogs - Collies, Aussies, and I'm finding the GSD short coat so much easier to deal with. I'm finding she doesn't even shed so much - unless her hair is "lost" in the collies' shedding.


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

I love all colors and coats, but black and red plush coat is my favorite!


----------



## jmopaso (Nov 27, 2008)

I love a black sable


----------



## Klaus13 (May 18, 2010)

Always thought the sables in my area were harder to get. I got my black and tan boy,and prefer it more actually than the sables. I think it's the more traditional color,and no one will be confused as to what he is when they walk by him..

After getting my boy,I have seen nothing but the sables when I go to festivals and such!


----------



## Cardinal Von Crossbones (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh I'm a sucker for really richly pigmented black and reds. As far as coat length goes, I'm not really crazy about the long coat look (although the fuzzy ears are cute lol), so I'd lean towards plush coat.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Solid Blacks and Dark sables and black sables equaly. And I LOVE the look of the long coat but to much work so ill stick to the short versin. I really like all colors but thos 3 really make me go WOW :wub:


----------



## gsd_bella (Aug 6, 2006)

Black sable with a nice thick stock coat


----------



## KMSlemons (Jun 30, 2010)

I love how my cream and off-white boy looks, but if I had to truly pick a color, I'd pick black and tan. They are just snazzy.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Long-coated German Shepherds are my favorite (sorry Bianca  ) or plush coated. I like all the colors GSDs come in, but for the saddle back type I prefer either the rich red, or silver (not so much the in-between tan colors.) 
If I had to pick favorite colors I'd say black and red, black sable or red sable.
I think the disqualified colors are gorgeous too (blue, liver, "panda" etc...)


----------



## Melodie A (Aug 13, 2008)

Any color/type that is still ON the dog and not on my couch, and the floor, and all my clothes..etc would be nice!

I am actually partial to the long coats, and solid blacks are just stunning to me.


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)

I love black sables the most (with eye highlights! :wub: ). I also love the dark red and blacks that have a very dark face. 

I guess I just like them mostly black (especially around the face) without being all black. My husband doesn't like solid black, but I wouldn't mind. 

I like standard coats, though I do have a small crush on long coats.


----------



## acillaton (Jun 17, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> blk&tan, blk&red.
> 
> stock coat but on the plushy side (if plush/plushy
> is correct).


 Same here :wub:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i'm partial to sables (all shades!), bi-color and solid black but i wouldnt trade my black and tan girl for anything. I would LOVE to have a panda shepherd as i love the unique coloring and i think they're just pretty (even to those who say they arent real shepherds cuz of coloring, i believe they are real, just cant compete in show). Just keep the long coats away from me. WAY too much hair and to me, they look funky.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I love Black and Red Long hair. Classic Black and Tan stock coat. All black Stock Coat or All Black Long hair. All white long hair and all white stock coat. Black Sables, Sables. And thats it.


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

I like the black back and red legs and paws. I don't understand why they call it red, it looks more like brown or tan to me.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Ok, After seeing the handsome Long haired Sable male GSD at m shelter, I love those now.


----------



## PADR1NH0 (Sep 8, 2010)

black and tan short coat... although i love all gsd's


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I love them all as well but my fave is short black & tan.


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

Short coat all the way. Black sable, all black, and bi-color are all even favorites for me. 

But they are all so gorgeous :wub: I just want one!!!!


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

All GSD's are beautiful...but my favorite is the black and red, short coat.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> Stock coat but a longer haired stock coat.
> 
> Dark sable is my favorite and then it's solid black, red sable and then bi-color.


My favorite colors

Black longer stock coat
Dark sable longer stock coat
Red sable longer stock coat
Silver sable longer stock coat
Bicolor with only a little tan longer stock coat

Black long coat
Dark sable long coat
Black/red long coat


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

red and black! always! though i am now a days leaning towards sable bi color! i have a what they call a 'faded sable!' as in lighter black and tan. she was so dark black on her saddle when she was 3mths old and now has changed to lighter black and tan!


----------



## NWhaley (Sep 20, 2010)

All Shepherds are gorgeous to me but honestly and this may be a little "braggy" lol but Diesel is my favorite color I've seen he's black and tan majority black with tan points and has some silver under tones to his fur.. I am really partial to the silver sables also which his sisters mom and dad were, and short-medium coat..


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

Black and reds are just gorgeous, but I've sorta gotten partial to a certain black and silver ...


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Longcoat wins for me hands down. Fav would be black and red (Keefer is the epitome of this combo IMO :wub, next would be solid black, and I've finally come to appreciate sables, which I was never a huge fan of before. I prefer a darker sable - like Halo, of course! :wub:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Longcoat wins for me hands down. Fav would be black and red (Keefer is the epitome of this combo IMO :wub, next would be solid black, and I've finally come to appreciate sables, which I was never a huge fan of before. I prefer a darker sable - like Halo, of course! :wub:


Both of your dogs are gorgeous and exactly the the color coaties I would want. :wub:

Are you sure you need both of them?


----------



## ruger (May 25, 2010)

I saw some pics of a silver sable and thought that was a really cool color. I also like the bi-colors and red-sables. I really like the dark mask with lighter head and eye brows seems like you can really see their expressions.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I always loved a black sable, but now that I have a black and red long-coated I think he's gorgeous! I went with him because of his personality and really didn't care what he looked like, now I love his look


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i'm partial to the sables (prefer the black with toe penciling!) and solid blacks. stock coat. Not a huge fan of long coat cuz grooming and such. i like the easy clean dogs lol.


----------



## Victoria_Lynn (Nov 14, 2009)

I like the traditional shepherd look. Black and tan sable or saddle back whatever you want to call it, the rin tin tin look. That is Maya and I fell in love with her dad when I met him. So well mannered and everthing I wanted in a a dog. Her mother, not so much, more black with speckled tan in her coat. If I didn't know any better I would have thought whe was a husky shepherd mix. 

Apparently that is the look people are attracted to these days but I guess I'm a bit old fashioned and prefer the traditional "german shepherd" look.

Anything else to me looks like a mutt!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

They all have something special about them but I like the whites. (big surprise )


----------



## Akk578 (Sep 30, 2010)

I like the tan and black saddle backs short coat. I also prefer male GSD's over female. That's my opinion though.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

bi-color, black, sable (red or black and the darker the better), black & red.


----------

